# 750-880 durch 750-8202



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (12 Februar 2015)

Hallo,

kann ich die Betreff genannten Controller so austauschen. IP Adresse des neuen 750-8202 mit WAGO I/O Check anpassen
und dann SD Karte des alten 750-880 rein? 
Wird das programm dann automatisch in den 750-8202 geladen?
Sind meine Retaindaten danach noch vorhanden?

VG NSN


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (12 Februar 2015)

Hallo NeuerSIMATICNutzer,

so einfach ist das leider nicht, da es sich hierbei um verschiedene Zielsysteme handelt. (Unterschiedliche Konfigurationsprofile mit z.B. unterschiedlichen Speicheradressen)
Bei solch einem Wechsel muss das Programm angepasst werden. Es kann durchaus sein, dass Bibliotheken bzw. Funktionen ausgetauscht oder angepasst werden müssen.
Falls Tasks konfiguriert wurden sollten diese ggf. auch angepasst werden.

Der von dir beschriebene einfache Weg wäre nur für einen Wechsel auf das gleiche Zielsystem möglich. (z.B.: 750-880 => 750-880 | 750-8202 => 750-8202)


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (12 Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. 
Habe gerade versucht mit dem WAGO I/O Check 3 den Controller seriell auszulesen.
Leider kommt immer die Meldung Ungültige Knotenkonfiguration.

Gruß
NSN


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (12 Februar 2015)

Hallo,

sollte die IO-Led rot blinken, kann es zu dieser Meldung kommen.
In dem Fall muss der Fehler beseitigt werden (Fehlercodes stehen im Handbuch).

Den anliegenden Fehler kann man folgendermaßen auslesen:
 - Ethernet Setttings => Registerkarte Status
 - web-Based Management => Register Information
 - Blinkcode gemäß Handbuch auswerten

Sollte dies nicht helfen, melde dich telefonisch oder per Email bei uns um die aktuelle Version von IO-Check zu bekommen.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (17 Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen,

habe den PFC mittlerweile mit dem WAGO I/O Check auslesen können. Musste eine DI Karte stecken, danach ging es komischerweise. Egal.
Habe mittlerweile versucht ein neues Projekt anzulegen und es in den Controller einzuspielen. Hier habe ich alle Möglichkeiten der Zielsytemeinstellungen durchprobiert 750-8202, 750-8202-xxx-001 und auch 750-8202-xxx-002. Bekomme beim einloggen immer die Meldung Steuerungsprofil entspricht nicht dem Zielsystem??? Aktuell arbeite ich mit der 2.3.9.44. Ist diese Version für den Controller nichr mehr aktuell?

Gruß NSN


----------



## .:WAGO::014797:. (17 Februar 2015)

Hallo NeuerSIMATICNutzer,

in der CODESYS 2.3.9.44 sind die erforderlichen Target-Files für die PFC 750-820x mit FW 03 noch nicht enthalten. Du benötigst ein Update auf CODESYS 2.3.9.46. Bitte wende Dich per Mail an das WAGO Support Team.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (17 Februar 2015)

habe nun die Targets installiert und möchte nun das projekt mit der 750-880 in eine 750-8202 ändern.
Habe nun in den Zielsystemeinstellung die 750-8202 ausgewählt. Die projektierte Steuerungskonfiguration wird ja dann gelöscht.
Allerdings kann ich nach dem ändern keine neue Steuerungskonfiguration anlegen. Es ist nur ein Reiter Hardeware Konfiguration vorhanden...


----------



## .:WAGO::014797:. (18 Februar 2015)

Hallo Neuer SIMATICNutzer,

wenn nach dem Ändern des Zielsystems im Fester Steuerungskonfiguration außer "Hardware Configurtion" nichts angezeigt wird, kann unter Extras -> Standardkonfiguration eine Steuerungskonfiguration wieder hergestellt werden. Diese kann dann im nächsten Schritt wie gewohnt angepasst werden.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (18 Februar 2015)

Super und vielen Dank. Jetzt habe ich nur noch ein Problem mit 8 Fehlermeldungen lt. Anhang.
Benötige ich hier eine andere Bibliothel für die 750-493??

Gruß NSN


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (19 Februar 2015)

Hallo NeuerSIMATICNutzer,

schließe den Funktionsbaustein "FbTime_RTC_Modul" der Scheduler_03.lib vom Übersetzen aus.
CoDeSys => Projekt => Optionen => Übersetzungsoptionen => Objekte ausschließen ...


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (19 Februar 2015)

.:WAGO::016290:. schrieb:


> Hallo NeuerSIMATICNutzer,
> 
> schließe den Funktionsbaustein "FbTime_RTC_Modul" der Scheduler_03.lib vom Übersetzen aus.
> CoDeSys => Projekt => Optionen => Übersetzungsoptionen => Objekte ausschließen ...



Hallo,

ich geh jetzt mal davon aus das ich die beiden FB750-493.... ausschließen soll, oder?
Diese benötige ich allerdings für die Energiemssungen.
Die von dir beschriebene Biblio habe ich nicht in meinem Projekt...

Gruß NSN


----------



## .:WAGO::014797:. (23 Februar 2015)

Hallo NeuerSIMATICNutzer,

bitte nutze auf dem PFC die für den IPC in der PowerMeasurement_03.lib bereitgestellten FB’s. Diese benötigen allerdings jeweils ein entsprechend deklariertes ARRAY[0..11] 　of BYTE, welches als Schnittstelle zum Prozessabbild dient. 

Hinweise dazu findest Du in dem folgenden Dokument auf Seite 12 ff.:

http://www.wago.de/appnoteadmin/libraries23/Libraries_BA/public/PowerMeasurement_03_d.pdf?utm_source=de_port&utm_medium=forum&utm_content=sps-forum&utm_term=MAN


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (24 Februar 2015)

Hallo nochmal,

habe da noch ne Frage bzgl. CSV Speicherung. Bei der 750-880 habe ich immer auf die SD Karte CSV Dateien gespeichert. Hier habe ich immer als Laufwerk S: angegeben. 
Spreche ich bei dem PFC das Laufwerk auch so an?

Gruß NSN


----------



## KaZZam (24 Februar 2015)

Hi.. 
aufgrund des Betriebssystems (Linux) wird die SD-Karte
im Verzeichnis /media mit der Bezeichnung /sd gemounted.
In CoDeSys kann daher der Pfad /media/sd/ angegeben werden,
um auf die SD-Karte zuzugreifen.
Per FTP-Zugriff mittels PC einfach mit dem Benutzer "root"
und dem dazugehörigen Passwort (default = wago) anmelden,
eine Verzeichnis-Ebene nach oben wechseln (da der root-user im Verzeichnis /root startet)
und in das Verzeichnis /media/sd/ wechseln.
PS: Sollte kein Verzeichnis "sd" unter /media existieren ... SD-Karte
prüfen!!


----------

